# Pet Snacks



## MiniGoatsRule (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi guys! I am making an animal treat recipe book, and I am making goat cookies. I would be sure to mention to feed occasionally. I need help with ingredients and stuff. First: Frosting and toppings. Can goats eat wheat berries? If not, can they eat dried corn? If not, any other topping ideas? I also need the main frosting. Can they eat whipped cream, cream cheese, and/or peanut butter? If not, any replacement ideas? My base is a Beavis and Buster horse treat. My goats love those. If those aren't good for them, even on occasions, do you have any ideas for what may be a good base? If you don't have ideas for that, does anybody have a recipe that I could change up, add and take some stuff, so I'm not just stealing an idea? Or just ideal ingredients for me to make my own recipe for a base?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 3, 2019)

Bread? Watermelon? I know my neighbor's goats loved watermelon.
Can't think of much else right now!


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Aug 3, 2019)

If there is such thing as watermelon puree I will use that for the frosting


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 3, 2019)

You could make it...if you have a blender or a food processor it would be pretty easy


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Aug 8, 2019)

Got a blender, is it just blended watermelon?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 8, 2019)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> Got a blender, is it just blended watermelon?


Yep..just the inside, not the rind


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks! I will make sure to try that.


----------

